# FreeBSD 7.0 marvell yukon



## fbsduser (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi. New to this forum, but not to BSD. Got an Acer laptop currently running a NetBSD 4.0 x64/Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0 x64 dualboot, but I would like to change to FreeBSD 7.0 x86/Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0 x64. But before doing so I would like to ask something. Is my ethernet card supported nativelly in FreeBSD 7.0?
here is the linux lspci -v output

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
```
And how good is support for this wifi card (internal "USB" chipset)?

```
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter
```


----------



## ale (Mar 5, 2009)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> ```
> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
> ```


This should be supported by msk(4)


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> This should be supported by msk(4)


Nativelly. B/c the iso I have is the boot-only (netinstall) one.


----------



## ale (Mar 5, 2009)

At the boot menu, escape to the loader prompt (it should be 6) and type _load if_msk_.


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been having issues getting my ASUS M3A78-T, which uses the same Ethernet adapter (Marvell Yukon), to find DHCP servers (just hangs while "finding").

I tried this.  I loaded if_msk from the boot loader prompt, then gave the command "boot".  At reboot, FreeBSD still sometimes hangs while trying to resolve a network connection.  When it does survive the boot process, I'm still left with a dumb Ethernet adapter, orange and yellow LEDs on the jack, and no connectivity to speak of.


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

Disregard my comment.  Solved per http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2702.


----------

